# Temp spike



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a temp spike today while at work. Do you think I lost the whole batch? Today made 16 days into the hatch I am expecting them Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hard to say, how high and how long ? I would candle in a couple days to see if viens are still there. I guess go into lock down and cross your fingers. Hope all works out.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know for how long but it was 106 when I got home. It was at 99 when I left this morning


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I am hesitant to say yeah or nay. But 106 is really high. I will be crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I you I did candle tonight and know I saw. Blood vessels and I think I saw movement


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Great ! Let us know when they hatch


----------

